
Show HN: Organize your bookmarks and collaborate with others - owenfar
https://yourbuttons.com/
======
owenfar
Hi everyone!

This is my first web-application that I created together with my brother.

It all began during a discussion about how disorganized my bookmarks are and
how great it would be if there was a better way to save and organize our
favorite websites. The discussion turned into a project and evolved into
Buttons.

We know there are a few bookmarking apps out there, but none have a simple,
uncluttered design, and most of them focus on social bookmarking or have too
many ads. I also believe in the purity of code, minimal page load, and user
performance. I built this application from scratch using no libraries, nor
frameworks.

Your feedback about the design and our features is highly appreciated!

Cheers,

Owen

------
pie_walker
I really like the design and how easy it was to import all my bookmarks!

~~~
owenfar
Thanks! Appreciate your feedback and for going premium :)

Let me know if you have any ideas or suggestions for improvements

